# Project Cars beste Grafik Einstellung? (Frames, Ingame Settings, Aliasing, Nvidia Inspector)



## Hardware Opfer (20. Juni 2015)

Willkommen,

habe heute noch keine gute Tat vollbracht und habe mal meine Project Cars finde die besten Grafikeinstellungen Odyssee festgehalten.

Ich wollte vorweg mal Systeminfos nennen: 4Kern Ivy Bridge I5 3550 ca. @4ghz, 980GTX ca. @1316mhz core / 3600mhz mem, 8Gb Arbeitsspeicher @1866mhz

Ich hatte davor eine Gtx 570 und hatte dann immer so merkwürdige lags bei Vollbremsungen. Die waren dann aber mit der neuen Graka auch noch da und da habe ich erfahren, dass ich bei meinem PS3 Pad mit Emulator Force Feedback im Spiel ausmachen muss. Also seit gewarnt Ihr müsst deswegen nicht unbedingt 500€ in eine Graka investieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber war bei mir sowieso an der Zeit also nicht so schlimm.

So dann mal zum eigentlichen gebenche und der Begutachtung der Qualität.
Ich habe zunächst mal etwas mit den mittel/hoch/ultra Einstellungen gespielt, weil ich meistens der Auffassung bin einige Sachen weglassen zu können um dann später möglichst viel in Kantenglättung investieren zu können, vielleicht seit Ihr nachher ja ähnlicher Meinung.
Welche Einstellungen mir eine sehr gute Grafik auch ohne überall Ultra beschert haben, könnt Ihr hier sehen: Bis auf Antialiasing und SMAA, die sind dann bei DS9X und Ultra gelandet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zwischendurch schon öfter irgendwo die Meinung gelesen, dass man sich das Aliasing sparen kann wenn man nur ordentlich downsampled.
Habe also mit *3840x2160 ohne Aliasing und SMAA* auf meinem normalen Full HD Monitor begonnen. Frames gut, Quali bescheiden.
*Min./Max./Avg. *Frames bei *70/106/89* auf der Zolder Strecke ein Rennen, eine Runde. Habe die ausgewählt, weil bei der Hälfte den Berg hoch und in die S Kurve ziemliche Framedrops da sind. Außerdem kann man da im freien Training am Ende der Boxen ausfahrt auf den Leitplanken und dem Zaun darüber super das Aliasing begutachten.
Festgestellt ich muss damit Straßenrandlinien oder Straßenlaternen nicht stufig wirken echt Aliasing im Spiel auf Hoch stellen, damit das vernünftig ist. Über NvidiaInspector ändert sich nichts, da kann man nur Sparse Grid Supersampling bei Transparency Supersampling enhancen, dazu gleich mehr.

Wiegesagt *selbe Auflösung Antialiasing auf hoch. Ergibt 29/66/46*. Der Berg macht die minimum Frames und ich stelle im Laufe der Testreihe fest das ich wirklich auf 50 minimum Frames kommen muss, damit das vernünftig ist. Zumal das Wetter klar ist und es bei Regen je nachdem ca. um die 10 Frames weiter nach unten geht. Aber da man da ja eh nichts sieht darf es an der Stelle von mir aus kurz ruckelig wirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quali wäre so schon Hammer gewesen.

So weiter rumprobiert und festgestellt bei *2560x1440 und hohem Aliasing hätte ich sehr gute 55/111/84*. Dieser Zwischenschritt meiner Odyssee sei genannt weil ich mir auch die Speicherbelegung notiert habe, was ja heutzutage seit gtx 970 und Fiji hat nur 4Gb interessant ist. 
Von 3840x2160 mit hoch Antialiasing 2272MB,
ohne Anti. 2039MB.
Von 2560x1440 mit hoch Anti. 1810MB, 
dann bei 1920x1080 nochmal ca. 200MB weniger.


Wenn man bei den Ingame Settings den SMAA Morpher auf Ultra schaltet wird es etwas ruhiger und glatter und kostet quasi null Leistung. Also ab jetzt auf Ultra.

_*Hab dann spaßest halber mal das Ingame Downsampling DS4X dazu geschaltet und dachte jetzt geht es abwärts, 2560er Auflösung und dann nochmal 4 faches downsamplen? Aber die Frames waren gar nicht so schlimm und ich habe dann festgestellt, dass die Bezeichnungen da auf keinen Fall mit den Auflösungsmultis gleichzusetzen sind. Ich bin dann nämlich mit herausragender Quali bei *__*1920x1080 und DS9X Antialiasing plus Ultra SMAA bei 46/69/54*__* gelandet.*_

Habe probiert 2560x und DS6X zu kombinieren, aber jegliches Nvidia Downsampling verursachte unschöne Leitplanken Texturen. Das Ingame Downsampling ist von Leistung und Quali dem Nvidia Treiber haushoch überlegen!

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich im Inspector nur dass Transperency Supersampling enhancen kann. Also das eigentliche Aliasing will das Spiel anscheinend unbedingt selber machen, falls das einer gelöst hat, bitte mitteilen!
Zwischenzeitliche Probierwut lässt mich euch zusätzlich mitteilen Nvidia Inspector bringt hier auch nichts von der Quali her. Man könnte Project Cars Profil wählen, Aplication Aliasing enhancen und Transparency Supersampling aktivieren. Es passiert nur was bei Sparse Grid Supersampling. Bei normalem Supersampling ändert sich nichts.
*2560x1440 + 2x SparseGridSupers. + Ingame High 38/80/58
2560x1440 + 4x SGSS + Ingame High 28/68/47 sind nicht spielbar.
Dann 2560x1440 + 2xSGSS + Ingame MSAA 66/112/84,
1920x1080 + 4x SGSS + Ingame High 45/104/73 und 2880x1620 + 2x SGSS + Ingame MSAA 54/89/70*
Was dann wieder spielbar wäre, aber längst nicht so gut wie DS9X ist.


Ich hoffe irgend jemand kann aus dem ganzen Gequatsche irgendeine Erkenntnis für sich raus ziehen und/oder hat evtl. noch Ergänzungen hier beizutragen.


----------

